# Usar pc como ecualizador



## rodrigocabralniebla (Feb 4, 2013)

hola,tengo una pc que no utilizo,pensé que se le podría dar un uso como ecualizador para audio. 
la conexiones las tengo de la siguiente forma 
aparato > TV >amplificador
de esa forma controlo el volumen con el control del tv y ademas cuando selecciono una entrada en la tv sale el audio de la misma por el amplificador mi idea seria algo así:
aparato> TV >PC como ecualizador>amplificador
pensaba sacar el audio de la tv por la salida auriculares como la tengo ahora y de ahí conectarlo en la entrada de audio en la pc,luego conecto el amplificador por la salida de audio de la pc,pero no se si con algún software se puede hacer de ecualizador y que salga el audio de entrada por la salida ya ecualizada al amplificador,esto lo quiero para dejar lo mas plana posible la respuesta de los parlantes
todo esto se me ocurrió al ver este post


----------



## alaraune (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola, pues puedes intentar hacer el mismo procedimiento del post, lo que cambiaría es que usarías la entrada de linea para reproducir audio, pero todo lo demás es casi igual, podrías conseguir algún equalizador de los gratuitos que hay; claro, las conversiones necesarias degenerarían algo el sonido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2013)

*Esta *es una excelente herramienta para masterizar sonido desde la PC, y además puede integrarse al Foobar 2000 y tener un sistema de reproducción en PC verdaderamente impresionante!!!.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Feb 4, 2013)

buen programa,por lo que leí el software sirve para ecualizar no vi si se puede ecualizar digamos de alguna forma (no se si se llama así) en tiempo real.
acá encontré algo que me parece se ajusta mas a lo que necesito
pd:no lo puse en el primer post y quizás le estoy errando feo,lo voy a usar para ecualizar los problemas de la sala,por ejemplo en mi cuarto se escuchan mucho mas graves los parlantes que en el living,pero en el living se sienten los agudos mas fuertes que en el cuarto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2013)

Si vas a ecualizar la sala, tenés el *DRCOP* de matrix-hifi o el *REW *de hometheatershack.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Feb 4, 2013)

no puedo entrar a ver el drcop me da un error,cuando vuelva para mi casa pruebo con el rew,obvio que no tengo un buen micrófono tengo uno que me arme siguiendo la guía de pcpfiles,pero calculo que va a ser mejor que la nada


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Abr 6, 2013)

bueno después de 1 mes  probé el DRCOP,y me funciono bastante bien (a oído),note como los bajos no eran tan exagerados,demás sonaban igual,o no note cambios.
no realice mediciones,pero cuando termine las torres (mas bien cuando las empiece),voy a hacer mediciones
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 6, 2013)

la mejor manera es con el mbl4 y los preset que tiene muy buen procesador de audi lo conectas ala entrada de audio de tu plaqueta y de la salida va para el amplificador


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Abr 7, 2013)

yamilo:cuando pueda voy a probar ese programa,lo vi por arriba y parece ser lo que necesito,como el DRCOP,pero mas simple


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 7, 2013)

Te comentó algo estimado amigo lo único que tenes que configurar es la placa de entrada y la de salida es muy simple pero ala vez muy potente lo pones play y listo sí quieres lo subo yo lo tengo con todos los preset de ecualizacion,ah bueno me estaba olvidando como todo software  tiene unas milésimos  de tardanza


----------

